# Dead! Food?



## king_frog (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok Geoff, I promise, this will be the last question i post! (yup, i don't know much).

Are recently dead insects just as good for the mantis, as alive ones. If you have the dead food in some tweezers and physically put it infront of the mantis's face, will it eat it? And are they just as nutritional?

(Sorry)


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Nov 1, 2007)

If the food just died, then it should be fine, I wouldn't try to feed your mantids anything that has been dead for very long as you don't know what kind of growth or whatnot could be on it. But freshly dead is the same as still kicking as far as the mantis is concerned. As long as you can get it to start eating your fine.


----------



## Malnra (Nov 1, 2007)

King_Frog said:


> Ok Geoff, I promise, this will be the last question i post! (yup, i don't know much).Are recently dead insects just as good for the mantis, as alive ones. If you have the dead food in some tweezers and physically put it infront of the mantis's face, will it eat it? And are they just as nutritional?
> 
> (Sorry)


LOL ... it is NOT a problem my friend. I am still very new (look at my join date) and ask questions also. Sometimes I do it in a pm though so others dont see it.

I douobt most mind questions as it makes the board look busier, which is a good thing if they ever decide to add in advertisements to help defray the costs.

OH .. and what MK said .. hehe


----------



## joossa (Nov 1, 2007)

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?s=...ost&amp;p=48428


----------



## OGIGA (Nov 29, 2007)

I wouldn't feed my mantis something dead. It could have died of pesticides or an infection. Then, that would get passed on to the mantis and that's not good!


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2007)

If you just killed it yeah but not something you found dead. Feed them live food as that's what they're supposed to eat.


----------

